# تلخيص 2013 ashrae (fundamentals) .... هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (17 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

استكمالا لما بدأه أستاذي المهندس زانيتي من تلخيص أشري ... وقد فاتني التوزيع السابق .. فأحببت البدء بتلخيص اساسيات أشري ..

وبحمد الله قد أنجزت تلخيص ستة فصول .. 1 - 16-18-21-22-23 .. وحجزت أيضا 15 ..

وسأرفع الملفات تباعا وفق نسق وخطة معينة 
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الملف الأول .. وهو للفصل الأول ... عن البسايكومتري ...

فكرتي في النشر هي القراءة وليس التجميع ... لذا من قرأ التلخيص فليخبرنا بذلك .. فإذا اجتمع لنا عدد من القراء نشرنا التالي وهكذا ..

والله الموفق


ومع الفصل رقم 16 *ventilation and infiltration*


*chapter 18*
*nonresidential cooling and heating*
*load calculations*


*chapter 21*

*duct design*​


*chapter 22*
*pipe sizing*


*وأخيرا في الوقت الحالي
chapter 23*
*insulation for mechanical systems*​


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (18 نوفمبر 2013)

تمام الله يعطيك العافية

لي وقفة معه للقراءة بس لما صير فاضي أكيد  و كنظرة سريعة التلخيص منسق


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود تشكر عليه ، أكمل يا هندسة


----------



## akram77 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود متميز بس يا سلام لو معاه شرح منك


----------



## zanitty (19 نوفمبر 2013)

باشا لماذا لا تضعه فى الموضوع المخصص لتلخيص الاشرى ؟؟


----------



## zanitty (19 نوفمبر 2013)

خلاص يا ريس انا حطيت هناك رابط للموضوع هنا 
بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (19 نوفمبر 2013)

تلخيص ممتاز وجهد مميز جزاك الله خير


----------



## younis najjar (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 نوفمبر 2013)

zanitty قال:


> باشا لماذا لا تضعه فى الموضوع المخصص لتلخيص الاشرى ؟؟



آسف يا ريس .. كانت الفكرة .. أن اللي هناك لقسم وهاد قسم ( اساسيات مختلف ) ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم إيدك يا مهندس رياض 
من فترة و انا باقول لنفسي فين همة الشباب وكنت مشفق على زميلنا الكريم زانيتي عندما طرح آشري للتلخيص لأنها مهمة جسيمة لا يتصدي لها الا العظماء ذوي الهمة و الإخلاص و أسعدني انضمامك للقاطرة 
و ليت الشباب يعود يوما 
جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار البقية


----------



## zanitty (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> تسلم إيدك يا مهندس رياض
> من فترة و انا باقول لنفسي فين همة الشباب وكنت مشفق على زميلنا الكريم زانيتي عندما طرح آشري للتلخيص لأنها مهمة جسيمة لا يتصدي لها الا العظماء ذوي الهمة و الإخلاص و أسعدني انضمامك للقاطرة
> و ليت الشباب يعود يوما
> جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار البقية



اول الغيث قطره يا استاذنا 
و ما القاطره تحتاج الى العزم لتنطلق بسرعه الصاروخ الا فى بدأ حركتها 
ان شاء الله بعد ان يكتمل العمل سيبح لدى المهندسين العرب مرجع ملخص لكودات الاشرى يسرع و يسهل البحث عن المعلومه 
لم افعل الا ان اطلقت شراره البدا لتعمل المحركات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 نوفمبر 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اول الغيث قطره يا استاذنا
> و ما القاطره تحتاج إلا إلى العزم لتنطلق بسرعة الصاروخ الا فى بدء حركتها
> إن شاء الله بعد ان يكتمل العمل سيصبح لدى المهندسين العرب مرجع ملخص لكودات الآشرى يسرّع و يسهّل البحث عن المعلومه
> لم افعل الا ان اطلقت شرارة البدء لتعمل المحركات



بارك الله لكما و سدد خطاكم و لكل من شارك و يشارك في هذا العمل القمة و القيمةو جعل من كل حرف زيادة في ميزان حسناتكم
ورزقكم وإيانا حسن طاعته و عبادته والصحة و الجنة


----------



## malikalmubarak (21 نوفمبر 2013)

تلخيص رائع وفي انتظار البقية


----------



## zanitty (8 ديسمبر 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> وبحمد الله قد أنجزت تلخيص ستة فصول .. 1 - 16-18-21-22-23 .. وحجزت أيضا 15 ..
> 
> وسأرفع الملفات تباعا وفق نسق وخطة معينة
> ​



لم نحصل سوى على ملف واحد من هذه الروائع 
فى انتظار باقى الدرر لاستكمال العقد النفيث


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (30 ديسمبر 2013)

نشكركم على المجهود 
وفى انتظار البقية


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 يناير 2014)

عشت وعاشت يداك على هذا التلخيص المفيد وياحبذا لو كان بالامكان وضع تمارين بسيطة للمهندسين الجدد ليتم التدريب على استخدام المخطط المصردي


----------



## SAIFASAD (31 يناير 2014)

تمام الله يعطيك العافية شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (5 فبراير 2014)

دائما الاخوة في الملتقى يبذلون ما بوسعهم لخدمه اخوانهم ... شكراً جزيلا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 فبراير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> لم نحصل سوى على ملف واحد من هذه الروائع
> فى انتظار باقى الدرر لاستكمال العقد النفيث



أبشر يا ريس


----------



## esmail rashad (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## esmail rashad (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك اللة كل خير على مجهودك الكريم


----------



## eng_amrhashem (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## modern_love (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraf aldubai (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anaji400 (11 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك على هذا الكرم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 فبراير 2014)

وأرجو من مولانا زانيتي  .. أن يقوم برفع وتعديل مكان التعليقات والفصول الملخصة إلى أول صفحة


----------



## boughandora (15 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا استاذ رياض


----------



## zanitty (16 فبراير 2014)

ما اروعك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 فبراير 2014)

تسلم ايدك 
أكرمكم الله بمحبته ومحبة عباده و زادكم توفيقا


----------



## malikalmubarak (16 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع نسأل الله ان يبارك فيه وفي صاحبه


----------



## malikalmubarak (16 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع نسأل الله ان يبارك فيه وفي صاحبه


----------



## usamaawad40 (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي رياض على المجهود الرائع ،،،، أتمنى مني ومن الجميع القراءه والاستفاده ،،، شكرا


----------



## khb1391986 (18 فبراير 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً, ربنا يعوضكم عن تعبكم فى الدنيا والأخرة.


----------



## husseincad (10 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled elsone (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً و نفعنا و أياك بهذا العلم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (13 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## tarek gamarec (18 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (20 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## aly016 (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف 58 (6 أبريل 2014)

â€‹جزاك الله خير وزادك ووفقك .


----------



## amr fathy (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
لو بيدي لاعطيتك جائزة
ولكني لا املك الا الدعاء لك


----------



## AHMED2284 (7 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م. أسامة علي (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## eng_m_fatah (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا م رياض


----------



## ابابراء (16 أبريل 2014)

لا املك من الكلمات سوى ان اقول لكم وفقكم الله في الدنيا والاخرة وجعلكم واياي من اصحاب الجنة 
طلبي هو لربما تستطيعون ان تقوموا بتلخيص اهم فصول الاشري في ملف بي دي اف واحد لكي يستخدمه المهندسون كمرجع ثابت
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

اسئل الله لكم السلامة والعافية


----------



## eng_m_fatah (26 أبريل 2014)

ما شاء الله جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Sayed mohaker (26 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يجازيك خير ويجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم رياض


----------



## ناصر البرعي (10 مايو 2014)

Thank you


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامة وجزي الله خيرا صاحب الفكرة المهندس القدير م الزيني


----------



## fatehy (6 يونيو 2014)

توكل علي الله فهو خير معين... وبارك لنا فيك وامثالك وكل المجتهدين...اصحاب الفضل في الشرح وتيسير العلم و التعليم.


----------



## wael nesim (8 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng.elsaigh (8 يونيو 2014)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود كبير وعمل مقدر م.رياض


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (6 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله هذا الجهد الجميل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عاطف 58 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير وغفرالله لك ولوالديك وجعل ذريتك من الصالحين.


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا وفقكم الله لخير الاخرة والدنيا


----------



## engramyhagag (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من العلم النافع و بارك في ذريتك


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة


----------



## desil (18 سبتمبر 2014)

فينك من زماااان جزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت لو باقى الفصول المهمة


----------



## m.hashish (25 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الجنة


----------



## Abumazin (23 نوفمبر 2014)

متشكرين على المجهود العظيم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Faisal.Halwani (30 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر الجميع على مجهوداتكم الرائعة وأسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم
أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى واتمنى الإستفادة وإفادة الجميع
بنسبة لتلخيص الashry لم أجد غير ملف واحد pdf للمهندس رياض النجار وإسم الملف si-f09 ch1 لا أعلم إذا كان هناك ملفات أخرى وأنا لم أتمكن من الوصول إليها أم هذا هو الملف الوحيد وشكرا


----------



## engmido5 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع ... روح عالية ... جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خبير الاردن (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (14 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز


----------



## abu.aisha2011 (14 يناير 2015)

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير يا هندسة انى أحبك فى الله


----------



## saif31185 (14 يناير 2015)

اللينك مش شغال ياجماعه


----------



## حيدر حمادة (23 يناير 2015)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك على هذا المجهود


----------



## Ashraf awad 22 (26 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## karim foda (13 فبراير 2015)

جميييييييييييل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 فبراير 2015)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ashigalhoor (23 فبراير 2015)

ما قصرت يا باش مهندس ...جهد كبير و مقدر ,,,,,جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaer11 (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا


----------



## ahmed2722007 (16 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## خبير الاردن (3 يونيو 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## altarrah82 (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## albahri (1 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## mmhhmm (7 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## nayyra (28 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaer11 (31 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكورين عالجهد والتعب


----------



## naiemelmansie (7 فبراير 2016)

مشاء الله يا باشمهندسين متابعه جيده


----------



## صبحي محمد2020 (22 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا جدا على المجهود الواضح


----------



## eng_hma_power (26 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (9 مايو 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (9 مايو 2017)

_*بارك الله فيك*_


----------



## hvac giant (20 ديسمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا ... و افاد الله و نفع بك


----------



## باسم الطيب (10 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (11 أبريل 2019)

مهمة صعبة جدا .... الله يوفقك


----------



## abderrezak chouial (31 مارس 2020)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا . ​


----------



## eng_m_fatah (17 يناير 2022)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> استكمالا لما بدأه أستاذي المهندس زانيتي من تلخيص أشري ... وقد فاتني التوزيع السابق .. فأحببت البدء بتلخيص اساسيات أشري ..
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خير


----------

